# Bubble Hash. Ice or Dry Ice, Help, Please Reply



## CalBear209 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I got my 5gal, 3 bag set up.
Damn I have been making some bomb hash.
Will using dry ice in place of regular ice make better hash? And what would I do differently to the mixture? 
I wouldn't want to freeze and break my bags
Should I use dry ice, or stay with ice?

PLEASE REPLY 

THANK YOU


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jun 29, 2010)

Stay with regular ice, dry ice and water have a pretty malicious chemical reaction when the 2 meet, and you can probably get hurt working with dry ice...


SLB


----------



## CalBear209 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for the input
Of course when ever handling dry ice you use precautions, thick rubber gloves, etc...
I hear dry ice makes colder water & more potent hash. But I am sure that there are negatives for using dry ice tho.
I'm just trying to compare the two methods, because like you said it might be better to stick with ice. But if my safety is the only thing bad about dry ice I might want to risk it, but I don't know. That's why I am asking


----------



## CalBear209 (Jun 29, 2010)

Had to post again, move up to the next post ranking


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jun 29, 2010)

It could work, and I'm pretty sure dry ice is much, much colder than regular ice to say the least...try it...it should work and it should cool that water really quick, let me know how it turns out...I'm interested to see! I'll probably stop making bombs outta dry ice and start makin bubble hash!!!


SLB


----------



## CalBear209 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea cuz once I thought about it, it makes good sense...
But do you think you could freeze and rip the bag or screen?
That's what worries me a little


----------



## CalBear209 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea cuz once I thought about it, it makes good sense...
But do you think you could freeze and rip the bag or screen?
That's what worries me a little


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jun 29, 2010)

CalBear209 said:


> Yea cuz once I thought about it, it makes good sense...
> But do you think you could freeze and rip the bag or screen?
> That's what worries me a little


 I'm not too sure about that, maybe add a little bit of regular ice to the bag as well, to help reduce the amount of contact the dry ice has with the bag itself? IDK, might work...


SLB


----------



## CalBear209 (Jun 30, 2010)

Has anybody actually tried this?
Come on guys, somebody has had to.. They call it DELTA 1...?


----------



## CalBear209 (Jun 30, 2010)

Has anybody actually tried this?
Come on guys, somebody has had to.. They call it DELTA 1...?


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Making 'Ice Hash' is pretty easy I'll try n find a link to my last attempt that turned out pretty well, any questions?  I'll be happy to answer them for you  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi dude here's a link that you may find to be some help  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x-6.html it starts on page 6 of 7, happy reading any questions 'fire away'  - STELTHY


----------



## Dr. Greenthum (Jun 30, 2010)

DONT USE DRY ICE!!!!!!! stick with regular ice


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenthum said:


> DONT USE DRY ICE!!!!!!! stick with regular ice


I second that advice! Ice is the way forward, another way is gas and a tube but its tricky the results are hardcore but I have not done that yet just seen and sampled the results of friends first try  - STELTHY


----------



## CalBear209 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ive used butane, but I like the cold water a lot better!
It yields more for me and i like how you dont use chemicals. One person told me about the dry ice method with bags that he herd from someone, but i don't know an details or nothing. I figured people would do it (found a few articles online, but nothing good) just seems like it would be a hell of a lot colder. 
I think maybe mixing the dry ice, water, and buds in a bucket w/o bags until ice melts and run it through all 3 of my bags in a separate bucket, strain, and done. Pretty much i just wanted some one who has done it to say it is cool and wont do anything bad... or not good, i guess.

STEALTHY, you doin it big with a agitator / tumbler, or what is that? That looks like the way to do it!


----------



## stelthy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi dude its a "Pollinator", kinda like a small portable washing machine... I bought it on-line @ E-Bay for 120 quid.. and I bought the microns bags in a number of different grades to seperate the hash into different strengths and deposits! Its defo the way forward it comes with a shit load of assesories and gives an astonishing result in under half an hour, I mean the more trim/bud you use the more hash you'll make I only used 2 plants of trim after I harvested and I'll post my results in a min, I highly recomend you get one of these  !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 1, 2010)

This is whats left after you drain the water out of your fine grade mc sack, you then scrape the goo onto a piece of cardboard to allow the excess water to evaporate  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 1, 2010)

This shows the cardboard soaking up the water before its vapourised and slowly starts to form hash  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 1, 2010)

This is what it looks like when its more dry and nearly ready to roll into balls (tightly - to remove excess water that the hash still holds) - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 1, 2010)

Job done and its ready to smoke.. the 20 mc and 38 mc was a truely amasing smoke the higher the mc grade the lower the quality and vice verser  - STELTHY ps hope this helps I'll add a link to the "Pollinator" if I can find one


----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 1, 2010)

damn thats nice!
i've been making a hella lot of hash too lately. running 5 gal bags, and running the batch twice i get about an eight of each of my grades, 25 and 78.
that definatly looks like good results! lots of hash. ive been getting lots of hash considering i only use a few o's of trim. last time i got 7 grams off of like 2-4 ozs of purp trim
thats what makes me think i can get better results with colder ice- dry ice
can you post videos on here? i recorded my first batch w the iphone


----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Jul 2, 2010)

My bad its actually called a bubbleator  here's a link http://www.pollinator.nl/ when you seperate the fine grades of hash the high is so pure and clean  it's a joy to smoke !! looks like you got a nice swampy bit there CalBear209 that will be well nice when it dries  = STELTHY


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks real tasty man...I can only imagine the high of that...


SLB


----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 2, 2010)

I did it w/ dry ice and i had GREAT results! DOUBLE THE HASHISH!





notice the 2 grades of hash. light and fine is high- 25m & mid-78m


----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 2, 2010)

i used ice @ the bottom, then trim, added water, then dry ice last






gave me a smoke show


----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 2, 2010)

i kept adding reg ice to keep it wet and easier to stir






heres the water that has already been ran once, i use two buckets so when i strain the water i can pour it through the dry ice/ weed mix again and do it all over


----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 2, 2010)

i used a grate like thing to let the water slow drain through the 25m bag


----------



## CalBear209 (Jul 2, 2010)

heres the bag of ground, frozen buds i used. i used only about half of this too... hers the bag before








here it is after


----------



## stelthy (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice job! - Where and how did you get hold of dry ice ??? I may try this next time around cheers - STELTHY


----------



## abacadaba50 (May 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Nice job! - Where and how did you get hold of dry ice ??? I may try this next time around cheers - STELTHY


google dry ice and the area you live in, i've gotten some for parties from the local Hav-a-Bar ice cream distributer near me. kinda weird place, but it was the cheapest around.


----------



## SiRStonedAlot (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy shit, 
That is fn AWESOME man, I'm going to give this a try - I thought about doing that ever since I saw the dry ice dry sift method - figured it would make it so cold and work magic. Glad to see it did.


----------



## tefin (Aug 25, 2011)

i have not personaly done it but seen it done before with dry ice. just break dry ice up and use instead of water and ice will get realy cold and brake all the crystal off nicely


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 25, 2011)

uHmm 

You do know there is a method that uses no water at all and Dry ice ........right?

You take the Dry Ice and your 73 or 38 bag shake the leaf around for a few minutes. Then sift the keefe onto a mirror.
Works really well and there is no drying involved or hours either


----------



## nornev775 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dry ice without water is amazing freeze your wet trim then put it into a bucket with dry ice. Let it sit and shake it up for 30 sec to a min. next throw on bubble bag and shake upside down onto a mirror for a couple minutes orpanda film the results and ease are amazing.


----------

